# Stuff non-horsey people say :)



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I get so annoyed when non-horse people think a pony is a foal...

Or when they think every horse they see is a stallion.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I think it's funny when people ask why my horses are wearing blindfolds when they have their fly masks on. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

GamingGrrl said:


> I think it's funny when people ask why my horses are wearing blindfolds when they have their fly masks on. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Or they think the horses are blind


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

"Riding a horse is mean, how would you like to have someone on your back kicking you"

Bisnatch, please, I have 2 kids


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

EmsTNWalkers said:


> "Riding a horse is mean, how would you like to have someone on your back kicking you"
> 
> Bisnatch, please, I have 2 kids


I just thought of something really, really bad....

LOVE that one!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

When I tell non-horsey peops I have horses and they say "Oh, you are a cowgirl?" Um no, I don't own cows, I eat them though!


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I've been told by non-horse people that owning a horse is a waste of money. They say things like "Think of everything you could be doing with all that money you spend on your horse! You could sell him and buy this and that and..." Blah blah blah... Trust me. I know how much money I spend on my horse. I know I could do other things with the money but I wouldn't be "better off", my life would be so empty if I didn't have my horse. 

It's a horse owner thing, you wouldn't understand. :wink:


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

I had a chick ask me if my horses leg was broke when he had his hoof kicked up resting it. 

Oh oh, and I had a guy ask me what was wrong with my gelding when he was, um, relaxed down there. You know what I mean. Lol. He was freaking out about it too like " oh my gosh call the vet!" Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> I get so annoyed when non-horse people think a pony is a foal...


Or that a foal is a pony!

I used to get people asking me about my "pony" after my foal was born. First time someone asked me how my pony was doing I was a bit confused. Like "what pony?" Lol! After that I was more like "I sure hope he grows into a horse, I am too big for a pony!" :lol:


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

trailhorserider said:


> Or that a foal is a pony!
> 
> *I used to get people asking me about my "pony" after my foal was born.* First time someone asked me how my pony was doing I was a bit confused. Like "what pony?" Lol! After that I was more like "I sure hope he grows into a horse, I am too big for a pony!" :lol:


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I always remember when riding in the car with my mom and one of her friend's daughters, and when we passed a group of horses she started telling us all about her neighbor's black stallion that had a baby.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I had a lady take a look at my then 6yo, drafty gelding and exclaim in a professional tone - Oh, I can tell he's VERY young, he still has the dainty bones of a yearling. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

QuietHeartHorses said:


> I've been told by non-horse people that owning a horse is a waste of money. They say things like "Think of everything you could be doing with all that money you spend on your horse!


Yeah, like spending $40K on a jacked-up 4WD pickup truck that never leaves payment. Or buying dirt bikes & quads to ride around on, and a fancy trailer to carry them on. And 4 horse shoes comes a lot cheaper than a pair of Jimmy Choos.

Just think of all the money people could spend on horses if they didn't waste it on all that other junk


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I get the "You'd be rich (replace with - go on vacation, buy a new house, car, put in a pool -WTH- Don't they get it I AM HAPPY) if you didn't have to feed all those animals..." I spend less on my horses than each of my siblings spends on their hobbies and I have 11 horses. Get real. Rich is a state of mind.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

For me its when everything is regarded as "racing" as in "how was your race this weekend?"


----------



## whalegirl (Jul 5, 2013)

My boyfriend told me the other day that its a good thing I'm doing my "horsing" again........

He's a fencer and so I responded with "yeah and you have your swording!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i still remember one lady that came to the barn with a friend (friend was a horseperson, this lady was not).

she overheard me ask somebody where a certain horse's headstall was. she said, and i am NOT making this up..........

"but doesn't all of the horse go in a stall, not just their head?"


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

But didn't you know the headless horseman's horse also needs a stall for his head too.... and now this has that song about detachable male body parts making unwelcome appearances in my head.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't blame people for not knowing that a pony is not a young horse – that's just a bit of trivia. What I do blame them for is thinking that it would be a good idea to put a child on a young horse. Human children are often badly behaved and difficult to control… why would they think horse- children are any different?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I constantly have people yell at me about driving my 'tiny little baby horse' because I'm going to hurt her. She's a 5 year old miniature horse 

calling a mini a 'miniature pony' annoys me too.

I also was asked, back when two of our mini mares had 2 and 4 week old miniature mule foals, why the 'tiny donkeys' were following the 'poor ponies' around. I explained that those were their babies and the lady goes 'Ha, I'm not _that _stupid, I know ponies can't have donkeys.' I then told her that the babies were actually crosses between horse moms and donkey dads, and that they were called mules. She rolled her eyes at me, told me not to treat an adult like her with such idiocy, and told me there was no such thing as mules and they were only in books.

Right


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> "but doesn't all of the horse go in a stall, not just their head?"


I really can't see that as funny, since most people, horsey and not, call the thing the horse's head goes into a bridle. Not that I claim to be an expert or anything, but I had to look up the word just now to understand what you were talking about


----------



## 5Bijou5 (Mar 16, 2013)

I was watching Seabiscuit in my history class and some students who heard I had a horse turned to me and asked me what being a jockey and being in races was like.


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

I find it funny how the "equestrian style" is popular now, so people go to Macy's and get "breeches" (ones with the knee patches, yet with a huge inseam lol) and the "riding boots" (with zippers along the inside of the leg) and they think their so cool like that, and people love the trend. However, if I go into a grocery store after my riding lesson with my legit breeches and boots (of course accompanied by the lovely aroma of horse) I get people looking and staring at me like I'm some weirdo. lol


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

LoveDanceRide said:


> I find it funny how the "equestrian style" is popular now, so people go to Macy's and get "breeches" (ones with the knee patches, yet with a huge inseam lol) and the "riding boots" (with zippers along the inside of the leg) and they think their so cool like that, and people love the trend. However, if I go into a grocery store after my riding lesson with my legit breeches and boots (of course accompanied by the lovely aroma of horse) I get people looking and staring at me like I'm some weirdo. lol



Hahahaha! They do the same thing around here except EVERYONE wears wrangler blue jeans, western style shirts, spurs, a giant belt buckle and a $250 cowboy hat. Then I get looked at weird because I am wearing a pair of blue jeans that are obviously not right off the shelf, a western style shirt that sports grass stains and horse hair, a pair of spurs that are no longer shiny and boots that have rather large holes wore in them and the heel is about to come off. 

Come in guys, I thought you were cowboys! Lol!


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

^^hilarious!

I can't even tell you how many times I've told someone that I'm going to the barn and they're like " WHAT you're going to a bar!!" They're always shocked because I'm only 16 and under drinking age, so I have to explain that I ride horses. This leads to "COOL! You have horses!?!" Which I then have to sadly explain that I only take lessons.


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a friend who laughs whenever I do posting trot and says that I'm "humping the horse"


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

LoveDanceRide said:


> I have a friend who laughs whenever I do posting trot and says that I'm "humping the horse"


I HATE that! Lol My brother makes fun of me when I do a posting trot.


----------



## mc90 (May 21, 2013)

LoveDanceRide said:


> I have a friend who laughs whenever I do posting trot and says that I'm "humping the horse"


I love it!
My boyfriend refers to hooves as either paws or claws.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I've worked in the guided trail ride industry for a while and boy did I get loads of the wonderful and inspiring stories from one-time-riders! 

"The stallion horse I rode then galloped off and tried to buck me, but I pulled him to a walk and really showed him who's the boss!"

*a horse trots by lazily*

"Look, that's exactly the way how that horse galloped! Fast, huh?"

Or:

"Look, just let go of the lead line and let me canter around the trails by myself. You can just go to the barn and tend to chores until I return without any worries. What, why won't you let me? Yes, it's the first time I ride, but I've seen lots of Western movies and riding is really easy, you just kick the horse to go and pull to stop or turn!"


----------



## xdressage (Jul 14, 2013)

My ex boyfriend liked *orange* horses


----------



## LBHarris (Jan 25, 2013)

My brother's girlfriend is a cat lady....she has a bunch and is always bringing home more - all well-cared for, btw... Anyway, we took in a malnourished baby mini. He was either covered with fuzzy baby hair or didn't have any from scratching lice. My brother and her came to see him and we were discussing what color he might end up being...I was pointing out what I thought would eventually be spots (as in a paint, pinto or appy) and she says..."I don't know, but I think he's going to be a calico!" Crazy cat lady terminology...haha!


----------



## Hannahhh (Jul 18, 2013)

Gotta add in the usual "don't you just sit there and the horse does all the work?"


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

This is something horsey people say, actually, that the rider does all this work and that the horse is just the equipment, however, I believe both horse and rider deserve equal credit and respect because it really takes a lot of effort from both parts.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I always get asked if my cremello horse is albino. Not just non-horsey people, either!



Hannahhh said:


> Gotta add in the usual "don't you just sit there and the horse does all the work?"


I should carry around my last dressage test where the judge's comments at the end were "Willing partnership, lets the rider do all the work" :lol:


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

My mom is a big horse lover, but she doesn't really ride, and doesn't know too much horse lingo. So for her birthday one year, I bought her a month of riding lessons at the barn that I ride at. In the past, I had explained some terms, and one time I happened to be talking about how some people say they have a "push-button pony" (explaining how those horses are so well trained, it's like pushing a button, etc.) So when she got to the barn, being a beginner, she got one of the older school horses that just kind of does what it's told and plods along. My mom though was so excited! Before, during and after the lesson she kept on exclaiming that he was such a "push-button pony"! Over and over again. I didn't have the heart to tell her otherwise lol.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Another guy that boards where I board said that he was probably going to get his horse's teeth *"flossed*" now that he's having trouble eating at age 17 and grain is falling out of his mouth. (Of course, he meant float and I kindly corrected him.)

Made me chuckle inside, thinking about someone trying to floss horse teeth.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

xdressage said:


> My ex boyfriend liked *orange* horses


And you didn't?


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I was told horses had 100% cavities. O.O


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

I've had a guy tell me he thought he could beat me in barrel racing recently, keep in mind that this guy has only rode two times in his life, once on my horse. I simply asked him why he thought that. His reply? "Because the horse I ride has longer legs than yours!" Lol. This guy is 6'3" and runs track and cross country so I guess that where he got the idea. Fact: te horse" he rides " is slightly taller than my barrel horse, but he can't "turn and burn" to save his life and his fastest speed is slightly faster than his short lope. Yes, he's my beginner riders horse. Lol.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

"I saw this awesome picture today of a horse hugging his owner with his front leg. If I had a horse I would totally teach it to hug me like that. It was so sweet."


----------



## whalegirl (Jul 5, 2013)

i usually take a cab to the barn i ride at and the driver saw a girl in the ring cantering and she said "look its bucking!"


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

As soon as someone figures out I have a horse, the immediate response is: "Oh, well you know so-and-so then. She/he is selling/breeding/buying/training/shipping her/his/their/other people's horses." Uh, no, sorry. I don't know every other person in a 200 mile radius that has an interest in horses.


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

My husbands nephew was telling me a story the other day about these two horses he saw in a field. He said, "I don't remember what kind they were, you know what I'm talking about. They are tall and brown." 
I just looked at him and started laughing.


----------



## Dripples (Aug 16, 2013)

"Oh, you show horses, how many trophies do you have?"

Lol, yes i know you can get trophies in high up things, but when i say i only have one, they treat me like im the worst rider ever, until i explain to them that we get ribbons, where they always have the response "well, id still rather have a trophie then a ribbon".


----------



## Dawn854 (Aug 11, 2013)

My horse lost a shoe, and when I told my non-horsey friend, her advice was to take him to the *hoofery!*


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

My mom, who is definitely not a horse person always makes me laugh:

"Why don't you but blankets on them at night?! Won't they be uncomfortable when they lay down?"

"You should put blankets on them, its getting chilly!"
"Mom its 50 degree's. They're fine. They have this thing called fur."

"Why don't you let him out to play with her? They obviously want to play."
...Oh yeah they really want to "play" lol

Another favorite is when people wonder why I use different saddles on different horses. "Saddles are all the same." Ha! I wish...


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

I was recently on a trial ride at a camp, and when we passed by a horse in a field wearing a fly sheet, someone from the back of the line called out "why's that horse got a bed-sheet on him?" HAHA!!!!


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I had a friend ask me what kind of riding I did. I told him I jumped my horse. He asked me why I would jump over my horse. Lol I had to explain that I sat on the horse while he jumped over objects.

I also had a kid ask me what kind of horse I had. I told him I had a Thoroughbred. He then replied that he understood it was a Thoroughbred, but what kind of Thoroughbred? I stared at him dumbly and he told me he had a pure bred dog. It was a Golden Retriever. He thought a Thoroughbred just meant the horse was a pure bred horse. Hilarious. His face was priceless when I explained that a Thoroughbred is a breed. Lol


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/22907/Saranda, I also was a guide for trail riders and I got some crazy questions and stories also! Your post made me laugh. 

As a farrier the two things I get all the time from non-horse people:

1. Don't the nails hurt? A. Why would I do something to a horse that hurts. B. If it did hurt do you think anyone could do it?

2. Have you ever been kicked? - Yes. *gasp!*


----------



## Taz (Aug 25, 2013)

My friend says, "How can you get back on that thing when you fell off".

But he races dirt bikes and falls off and he gets back on, what's the difference.

He says, well my bike didn't do it, I say well my horse didn't do it either.

Really!


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

One time when I was at summer camp and the councillors asked everyone what sports they did and I said barrel racing their faces were like 0.0 and their words were " So you push barrels on tracks?" I set them on the right track after an inward giggle. They thought it was pretty cool once I explained it. 
I've also had the "Imagine all the things you could buy if you sold that horse" remark and I just shrug it off, I'm happy and so is Ollie and that's all that matters


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

All the comments people make about it being a waste of money, or what all you could instead, etc, strike me as self centered. When I was younger I saw an episode of Little House On The Pariere called the election. I'm sure most have seen it. The speech the boy made " the problem is nobody pays any mind to other people's carings' stuck with me for life. It applies here.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

"You need to get that horse neutered."

My aunt, referring to my gelding who still gets the occasional erection.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Any time it gets mentioned that I have a horse the response is always, "Cool! So you jump over stuff with it?!" No, we actually do dressage. "Oh, is that a French way of decorating them?" 

I had no idea how to fix the damage on that one. 

My favorite, though, was when I was at a show waiting for my showmanship class to be called with my non horsey mother and my gelding was quite relaxed. My mother thinks it is disgusting and proceeded to try and "push it back up there" with her foot!! I died laughing so hard. Max stayed relaxed. I think he was laughing at her too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

My mom was telling her friend about my recent horse show. I got third for equitation on the flat and first over fences. In my mom's view, the equ. on the flat was just, you know, us running around, it's not important, so that's why I didn't get first. But the jumping is the ACTUAL and REAL riding. The other stuff doesn't really matter or count. LOL IF ONLY!!!!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

We live in a fairly horsey area, and my husband advises small businesses, many of them horse-related. He was in a conversation with some women talking about their horses, and he enthusiastically said we had one too. When asked what kind, he paused a moment, and replied, "Brown." :wink:

Gotta love him, he means well!


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

So funny! I got pulled over by a police officer a few months back and I happened to have my dressage whip and my lunge whip in my car. The cop was like, "So. All those whips in your car?" I was mortified and explained that I ride horses. The whips are used for training, etc. I think he still jumped to conclusions. Lol


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> I always get asked if my cremello horse is albino. Not just non-horsey people, either!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a cremello and I did tons if teaching to horse and non horse people.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Ex friend - "Have you ever been dragged? I got dragged last time I was on a horse, It's so much fun!" 
Me - speechless and picking up jaw from the ground.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't really run into any annoying remarks (like talking about the money, etc.) but I hear a lot of really cute stuff out of the kids at the therapy barn where I volunteer. One of my favorites is when the little ones call hooves "paws." So stinkin' cute.


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

We took a non horsey family member to the horse auction we always go to when she was here visiting....and let me tell you...

"Do the pointy things on your feet hurt them" (spurs)
"does trimming their nails hurt them"
"does the thingy in its mouth hurt them"
"I don't want to kick them too hard and hurt them"
"you use that on them!?" in response to a lunge whip.
"AWWWW they look so scared..."
:-|

It was a long auction...


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

One of my favorites that I have had numerous people ask me" Is that really a sport and Is riding a horse really exercise?" Really!!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

womack29 said:


> One of my favorites that I have had numerous people ask me" Is that really a sport and Is riding a horse really exercise?" Really!!


My response for that one is normally, "get on my horse and answer that yourself"


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

A very recent one. A beginner rider approaches one of the horses carelessly, with a carrot in his outstretched hand, while the horse is a known carrot bandit who can easily devour a hand alongside the treat.

Me - Careful, he bites!
Him - Oh, why would he do that?!
Me - He should not be given treats like that, as he may get dominant and pushy, and you might not be able to prevent him from biting you. 
Him - I didn't know horses can be like that...
Me - Well, each of them has an individual character.
Him - No way, really?! I thought they were all the same!


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

I was at the barn today and my landlord called to tell me the new deck was finished. She asked where I had been all day, and I said "the barn." She said, "Oh, are you horsing right now?" I just laughed and said no, I had finished earlier.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

My best friend and girlfriend were talking the other day about how dressage is so cruel, "because there is no way you can make a horse dance other than hit it with the whip until it does what you want". I gave up trying to explain why theyre completely wrong... Weirdly enough, they dont think the same way about jumping (my discipline). 

The other day at a competition (jumping) my best friend was showing off her "horse knowledge" (she was joking, and just making stuff up) but when she said that to make a horse canter you have to stand up and sit down really fast (i think she meant posting) I couldnt stop laughing!!


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol also at the fair some people were trying to guess the colour of a horse (it was palomino) and one guy said it was a Wild Bay Stallion, and of course the people he was with agreed with him, after a chuckle, I went up and said, sorry to interrupt but that horse is actually a palomino, see how its golden and doesn't have black on its legs? Then I pointed to a bay horse and said that one is bay. The guy then proceeded to correct me and ask me where I got my 'credentials in horses' from and that he knew a lot about horses, because he watched The Lone Ranger and The Black Stallion as a kid. *sigh* I just told him I've been working with horses for 10 years and that that was apparently no match for The Black Stallion, then strolled away.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Thursday I met my pediatrics clinical teacher. We were all doing a getting to know you thing and I said I taught horseback riding. She says "oh, my husband bought me lessons for my birthday. I chose english because *I wanted to learn the right way to ride*". It was a total face palm moment. They are just different styles of riding, its like saying an OR nurse isn't a real nurse. No, they are, its just a different style of care and work. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Courtland (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol well let's see first while I was working at a ranch there were two new mules a boy and a girl. One of the boarders goes by and says there is no such thing as girl mules I then explained that there are , she didnt believe me and tried to convince me otherwise, and I had proof because the boy wouldn't get off the girl.

"She has some stallion in her, doesn't she" lol the woman meant mustang but my horse is only Arabian lol 

Best one- " my horse needs new shoes put on" ,,, " but horses are born with shoes right" umm no "oh so that thing at the bottom of their legs has to be changed" lol that's her hoof


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh boy, where to start! :lol:

I was watching Craig Cameron on RFDTV and they were doing reining patterns. My aunt came over and she saw a palomino that was doing the pattern. She tried to convince me that because of their breeding, palominos are stupid. I tried to explain to her that palominos aren't a true breed, and any breed of horse can be that color, it is just a dilute, etc. She said she read it on the internet, so it had to be true. It took a lot of willpower to not slap her. :?

I once had someone ask if I had any geldings, and I said yes, two, and pointed them out. They asked me if I offered breeding services [with my geldings]. :shock: It just floored me, as most people refer to all horses as stallions and that one took me off guard. I explained to him kindly what a gelding was.

My father is convinced that most horses only come in one color. He'll see a QH with a flaxen mane and say it's a Belgian. I say, no, it's just a Quarter Horse. He refuses to accept that horses come in all different colors. :lol:

My uncle tried to say that our draft x's legs must be skinny from their QH breeding. (They are half QH, half Haflinger.) They have big, drafty legs and I couldn't possibly see what he is seeing.

I read an add for a horse, they were selling their Percheron filly colt. Filly colt? The baby was female, I think they meant to say foal. Horse people should try and educate themselves, esp. if breeding.

People saying my filly is a pony, or a colt. Or that she is part Appaloosa because she has a blanket. Nope, her daddy was a Curly with a blanket. 


The most confusing thing I could ever do to non-horsey people, is try to explain my filly to them. She is a straight-coated Curly horse.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

A while ago, in English class (seriously all the interesting things happen there), we were doing some descriptive essays. We were given some examples from a website about using different words, exotic if you will, for writing the essay. And one of the examples was:

"Why use the word horse when you can use stallion?"

I'm just thinking. *WHY, WHY, WHY, WHY?????!!!!!!*


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

This is an old thread, but it fits my today's story the best.  

Two men in their thirties showed up in the barn where I currently keep my horse. The barn offers lessons and trail rides, and these men wanted to go on a trail ride. Both of them wanted a fast, active ride with lots of cantering. Upon being asked what their experience is, one of them explained that he's been learning at another barn and can ride in all the gaits, but the other had sat on a standing horse once as a child! 

Naturally, the instructor explained that an active ride is out of question in this case and that they would only get to ride at a walk, as it would be the first time riding for the second man. To which his friend answered - 

"No, no, it's okay, he can canter! You see, he practices yoga and is a vegetarian, so his connection to nature and animals is really deep. He will understand the horse and know how to ride!" 

I hid behind a tree, laughing.    The men were then taken on a slow, walking-only ride on the calmest, safest horses.


----------

